# "testimonial literature"



## minus273

Hi everybody,

I'm doing something about "testimonial literature" (literatura  testimonial, Zeugnisliteratur), notably the literature written by  eyewitnesses or survivors of terrible events like the Nazi camps or  Gulag camps. I'm trying to do a little artwork with the term in  different languages, and as there is a part of the thing about Kertész, I'd like to have the Hungarian equivalent. I tried to invent one -- "tanúirodalom", which has two or three google hits connected with the thing. Anyone versed in criticism in Hungarian who knows the Hungarian equivalent of the concept? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Zsanna

Hi minus273 and welcome to our forum!

I had to look around a little because "tanúirodalom" is not a current word in Hungarian - at least to my ears. (My personal first impression does not connect the word to eyewitnesses of horrible historical events specially but I suppose nowadays you cannot be "choosy"...)

However, it seems that it could be the one you are looking for because I have seen it in the sense you describe it in articles comparatively well written.


----------



## minus273

Thanks Zsanna! It took me quite a bit googling and dictionary-ing to arrive at this one, and it's nice that it isn't completely unacceptable! (Happily "testimonial literature" isn't a big term in English either)


----------



## Akitlosz

*Önéletrajzi ihletésű*,
például regény.


----------

